# Waterproofing / snorkels



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

My sons and I would like to waterproof and snorkel our atv's. We have a 2004 foreman es, 2004 suzuki eiger 400 and 1999 kawi 300 prairie. We are new here and from what we are reading it looks as if we need to snorkel the air boxes on them as well as the belt casings on the kawi and suzuki. Is that correct? Any links you guys know about for these? Thanks in advance. This looks like a great source of info on this site.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

try the how to section in the Brand basic section for each of your respectable wheels. I personaly have never checked out those sections,but I bet you will find what you are looking for. Just scroll farther down from the main fourm page.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That kawasaki prairie 300(same as my 98 400) is prob the most complicated thing i have ever snorkeled LOL


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Silicone is my BFF.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Silicone is my BFF.


 
:rockn: Mine too!!

The foreman should be a breeze, PM 850PoPo, and I'm sure he can tell ya all ya need to know on it.

I've seen the zuki's, but personally have no knowledge. As for the Prarie, like posted above, it looks like a beast, However do-able, and maybe even easier if you opt for the "side snorkle"....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i use black abs pipe. all i can say, use as much hard pipe as you can. They make all kinds of degreed fittings you can turn the pipe in anydirection. I always put mine together dry to get proper fit and routeing then i mark each connection alingment and deapth of connection. Its areal pain in the a.., like working a maze puzzle. One last thing stay away from spa (hot tub) type hose have seen several engines with water damage from useing this stuff


----------



## railroad_stud (Jan 20, 2010)

my bike has been running the spa hose to the pod for 2 years of hard abuse with no probs whatsoever..just be smart about how you run it and fasten it good.


----------

